# Ready to Fight at Caesar Creek



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Was just sitting here reading when I thought about an event last Saturday. We'd camped at Caesar Creek and had taken the boat with plans to just putter around on the lake a bit. We launched at the campground ramp and had run down to the dam to look around and had returned to the ramp only to find 3 guys fishing off the dock. Remember- this is Caesar Creek on a Saturday. It's bumper boats anyway without some yahoos getting in the way. I pulled up to the dock ( to the outside of the launch lane of course) so I could run up and get the truck. These guys just sat there with lines in the water as I pulled up. I got to within 15 feet and asked them to move. He said, and I quote, "we was here already". What in the H does that mean? It's a launch dock, not a fishing pier. I asked him twice again to move and the three of them just stood there. So I ran over their lines. That's when it nearly got ugly. The "leader" of the group announced that he was "ready to fight" but since there was 10 feet between me and the dock and he couldn't fly I wasn't all that worried. 
I won't go into details because it's too aggravating to type it all but suffice it to say that I dealt with the idiots while the wife summoned The Man. I stayed with the boat and the family until the ranger arrived because I was worried about what could happen if I was to leave them alone with these three morons. When the ranger arrived and told the three that they could not fish from the dock they got nasty with him! After about a 10 minute stand off and finally the arrival of another ranger they picked up their stuff and wandered up the ramp. I was then able to then load my boat. The ranger asked me a lot of questions about the whole thing and told me that these this happens all the time. I told him that I did not see any signs about fishing from the dock and that maybe that would help? I also asked him what, if anything, can be done in the way of citations or whatever. He said he tries to defuse any situations without taking that step but I think it would certainly help. 

Ridiculous. Common sense is dead. 

UFM82


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I had a similar experience with a bunch of carp fisherman at portage lakes. They set up right next to the ramp and have lines covering every possible route away from it. One guy used a slingshot to try to hit my boat with a one ounce weight. He almost hit us. I left the lake, it wasn't worth the fight. My girlfriend at the time and her friend from Serbia who had her house blow up one day while she was sleeping were with me. The Serbian chick wanted to gut them with a fillet knife. She isn't afraid of anything anymore, and we had to almost literally hold her down.

I called the Sheriff. He says it is a common issue with that group but has not been able to catch them slinging lead or he would put them away for assault.

I seriously considered putting a flare in their laps. I won't go back there now.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Just this Thursday at the end of our Thursday night tournament at steubenville, there was a guy and his kid with 4 lines spread across the only part of the wall with a pad for boats to pull up against to let partners out. He had 13 boats bearing down on him and refused to move a single line. I about blew my top until I saw his boy (maybe 4 years old) standing there amazed by all the boats. The guy just acted like we weren't there.... if someone would've ran over a line or 2 he would've noticed.....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

A sign would help, but so would some common sense.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I have heard that this is a serious problem at Ceasars Creek. I think they need to put up signs and any violators need to be ticketed. You simply can't fix stupid!


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

crittergitter said:


> they need to put up signs and any violators need to be ticketed. You simply can't fix stupid!


Agree completely.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

You may be ready to fight UFM82, but are you ready to die? ............Because that's what you may be getting into.
You realize, of course, that any dock fishin' fool can carry a concealed weapon. It's the cost of freedom.
Signs should be posted and regs should be enforced, but 90% of the time, you're on your own. ..........Your choice. --Tim


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Wow said:


> You may be ready to fight UFM82, but are you ready to die? ............Because that's what you may be getting into.
> You realize, of course, that any dock fishin' fool can carry a concealed weapon. It's the cost of freedom.
> Signs should be posted and regs should be enforced, but 90% of the time, you're on your own. ..........Your choice. --Tim
> 
> View attachment 60032


It was the other knuckle heads that announced they were ready to fight.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Sharp Charge said:


> It was the other knuckle heads that announced they were ready to fight.


You mean it was the knuckle heads that announced they were ready to fight.

BECAUSE YOU AND YOUR FAMILY DID NOT GO DOWN TO THEIR LEVEL?

You can't fix stupid and you defiantly can't fix stupid with an attitude.

Probably the same type of people that go into road rage.

Reminds me an an old quote:

Creeps and idiots cannot conceal themselves for long on a fishing trip.
*John Gierach*


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

crittergitter said:


> I have heard that this is a serious problem at Ceasars Creek. I think they need to put up signs and any violators need to be ticketed. You simply can't fix stupid!


i guess im + 2, you have that old 10% that just dont get it. and sometimes these idiots get boats.

i agree they should put up signs then inforce it. anyone fishing off the docks at the ramps should get a ticket, not a talking to. because thats after the fact.
sherman


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Last Fall I ran over two fishing lines with my trolling motor while docking up at an electric only lake. This guy fishing/blocking the ramp just refused to reel in his lines and let me pass. Oh well. He was re-tying while I was loading up.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

The bad thing about this, is these idiots STILL did not receive ANY KIND of deterrent from doing this again....they got away with no punishment, and more than likely their behavior will continue and may escalate with the next situation!
I don't understand law enforcement...if someone like that dis-respected the badge, a ticket would be the least of their worries! A courteous citizen deserves a break...not a moron!
Sorry it happened...but Thanks for doing your part and not backing down!


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

On the serious side what can we do?Myself at eastfork i'm tired of coming in at 2-4:00am and having the docks lined with fishermen and barely able to get in.So far all are friendly but not leaving any room.I was wondering what the states rules are and how to get them to post a sign or notice.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

It seems like it happens all over. I'm sick of it. I don't mind them fishing, just a little courtesy would be nice. I've kinda made up my mind the next time, I'm gonna use my anchor, a lot, right beside their lines. If I happen to snag one, well, I guess I'll just head back out to the lake.

I actually thought about rigging a heavy rod with 100lb test braid and a treble hook. After asking politely, and they don't move, snag all the lines in the way and move them for them. The end result confrontation would suck, but, I bet the look on their face would be worth it.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Checked with eastfork rangers office and was told it's more of a courtesy thing.Boats do have the right of way.Asked about posting a sign and said he'd have to check into it.Also found out that late at night,if you need help you need to call the clermont co. sheriff because the rangers are dispatched by the sheriff.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

But the last time I stopped by the ramp at Caesar's ( last week some time) there were new looking "no fishing from dock" signs posted. Guess it got to be an issue. I wonder if anybody complained to them? 

Or maybe they read this board?


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

UFM82 said:


> But the last time I stopped by the ramp at Caesar's ( last week some time) there were new looking "no fishing from dock" signs posted. Guess it got to be an issue. I wonder if anybody complained to them?
> 
> Or maybe they read this board?


I think you're right, UFM82. The OGF influence is far and wide! --Tim


----------



## blackxpress (Nov 20, 2009)

I've never used that ramp but all the others have no fishing signs.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Huh. Well, I was just now surfing ohioboatdockanglers.com, and they're complaining about all these jerks with boats running through these prime fishing spots that are the shortest walk from the parking lot. Sheesh.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

If this is a problem why don't the rangers take a more active roll in fixing the problem. I don't really believe the rangers at CC care about anything that happens around there. Between the dock fisherman and the talapia fisherman down at the spillway with no licenses they do nothing. You shouldn't of had to make the phone call the ranger's should be out patroling and taking care of the problem. Instead they are sitting in the office eating jelly doughnuts. I know they are jelly by the way because I saw a ranger at subway in waynesville and he had stains all down the front of his shirt.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Wow said:


> You may be ready to fight UFM82, but are you ready to die? ............Because that's what you may be getting into.
> You realize, of course, that any dock fishin' fool can carry a concealed weapon. It's the cost of freedom.
> Signs should be posted and regs should be enforced, but 90% of the time, you're on your own. ..........Your choice. --Tim
> 
> View attachment 60032


and this is why I have my gun in the boat....well more for after dark and robberies .... when I return to an empty parking lot....but there is usually 2 of us....me and my boy 

.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

i mean i guess if its a huge problem then a sign is necessary...but i hope this doesnt spread, because there is a dock that is needed for me to get my line out to a deep channel in my one spot lol....if there is any boat coming to the dock whether to load or unload i reel in and get outta the way, that should be obvious right?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Had the same thing happen at the deep dock at Wingfoot. Barely enough room for one to walk and there were three of them (large dudes) with two rods each and three suitcase sized tackle boxes! I politely asked the one on the ramp side of the dock to reel up so I could dock the boat and get the trailer. Obviously he was deaf so I told him I would catch his 30# mono in my trolling motor. Just stared at me. I continued on and nearly pulled his rods in the lake when the motor caught the lines. He mumbled something inaudible and I climbed over the bow onto the ramps, got the trailer, loaded and left. Sure had I tried to climb onto the dock, I would have taken a swim! Called the ranger abut a sign and got pretty much no solution. I think they or someone stenciled a tiny "no fishing" on the end of the dock on the bank side. Haven't been back since.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

A year ago at a Fostoria Res I was met at the ramp by a irate guy, he said I owe him a rod as he casted out a single rod set it in the rocks then went and sat in his car as he was"cold" well I trolled by I did not see anything and still wonder if he had a rod out, but he was in my face and it was getting ugly, he wanted one of my fishing rods. Yelling at me I told him to call the police. Well he started to follow me to my car and I told him if he took one more step I was going to beat him. He stopped but told me the next time he see's me he is going to kill me. It was pretty intense for a while. Plus my car was out of gas, someone had sucked the tank dry, no more fostoria fishing for me.


----------



## Bigjoe (Aug 13, 2011)

40 years ago Fishermen used to be the most courtious people out of anyone. Thank goodness I haven't run into any of the 'New Breed' like you guys have.


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't know the story, but there were some signs up at some of the ramps on Caesar, but they disappeared. Don't know if they were stolen or what, but it really doesn't matter because they fish off the docks anyway, signs or not. When I saw the signs reappear I was hopeful that it might indicate they had decided to enforce it after all. Alas, I have seen many people fish off the docks since the new signs were put up.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

bbsoup said:


> I don't know the story, but there were some signs up at some of the ramps on Caesar, but they disappeared. Don't know if they were stolen or what, but it really doesn't matter because they fish off the docks anyway, signs or not. When I saw the signs reappear I was hopeful that it might indicate they had decided to enforce it after all. Alas, I have seen many people fish off the docks since the new signs were put up.



We have the same issues at CJ...the State thinks that everything will be OK if they just put up signs...it would help if they actually wrote a ticket every now and then!

It's sad that it has come to fishermen having to try to do the State's work by alerting them when rules and regulations are being broken and trying to do what's right, and then also having to be aware of our own safety....or are we just suppose to turn tail and let these idiots take over and ruin the fishery and the fun and relaxation for All???


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Maybe the state should put it somewhere in the Fishing Regulations you get when you buy a license, assuming these jugheads have a license!, that boat launch ramps/docks are for boats, NOT for fishing from. I wouldn't really give a crap IF they would reel up and move when I need to launch or load! 
Course there's the flip side, again at Wingfoot when Goodyear managed the lake, there was a nice fishing pier off the shore near the park entrance. Don't know how many times I tried fishing off it with boats anchored too close in front for me to cast, and/or tied up to the pier and fishing off it! Some peoples kids just don't get it!


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

FOSR said:


> Huh. Well, I was just now surfing ohioboatdockanglers.com, and they're complaining about all these jerks with boats running through these prime fishing spots that are the shortest walk from the parking lot. Sheesh.


hahahahahahaha


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

The kind of stories talked about in this thread and others are disgusting to read. It's sad that there is such a lack of common courtesy and common sense and such a feeling of entitlement in society today. Earlier in the year there was a post about people fishing off the boat docks at the main state ramp at Mosquito. People were actually defending the actions of those fishing off the ramp docks. Stating that docks are good places to fish and citing the lack of shore fishing opportunities? The lack of shore fishing areas at Mosquito??? And I don't care if docks are a good place to fish..... ramp docks are there for one reason....... and it's not for fishing off of. 

Everyone is right when they say the state needs to start giving out tickets. I understand the rangers wanting to give people a break.......and it sucks that the bad eggs are the ones hurting the good people..... but it's stories like the original poster told that are the reason they can't give anyone a break. Somebody is going to get hurt. Post the signs with the amount of the fine on the sign, and enforce it !!!


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

Bassbme said:


> Somebody is going to get hurt. Post the signs with the amount of the fine on the sign, and enforce it !!!


That is brilliant, Bassb! I wish I had said that. Posting the fine amount on the sign would absolutely work, there is no doubt. That suggestion needs to be sent to the Rangers ASAP. They should love it. All they would have to do is point to the sign. They are probably hesitant now to just do that because people will say, "Well yea, but I didn't think I could get fined, just maybe kicked out. I'll just leave, and I promise to never do it again." But if the sign said "FIRST OFFENSE = $XX" (OR BETTER $XXX), the culprit has no argument whatsoever. Awesome Bassb.


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

Hm correct me if I'm wrong but I do believe it's illegal to have a gun on your boat


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## blackxpress (Nov 20, 2009)

BassSlayerChris said:


> Hm correct me if I'm wrong but I do believe it's illegal to have a gun on your boat
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Consider yourself corrected:

Firearm Restrictions/Concealed Carry
(ORC 1547.69 & 2923.12)
Except for persons legally engaged in hunting, no person shall discharge a firearm while in or on a vessel.

Except for persons legally engaged in hunting OR persons legally licensed to carry a concealed handgun in Ohio, no person shall transport or have a loaded firearm in a vessel in such a manner that the firearm is accessible to the operator or any passenger.

Except for persons legally licensed to carry a concealed handgun in Ohio, no person shall transport or have a firearm in a vessel, unless it is unloaded and carried in a closed package, box, or case OR in plain sight with the action open or the weapon stripped.

This section does not apply to the possession or discharge of a U.S. Coast Guard approved distress signaling device when the device is possessed or used for the purpose of giving a distress signal. Such signaling devices shall only be loaded immediately prior to discharging a legal signal of distress.

No person shall operate or permit operation of a vessel in violation of this section.


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

blackxpress said:


> Consider yourself corrected:
> 
> Firearm Restrictions/Concealed Carry
> (ORC 1547.69 & 2923.12)
> ...


Thank you!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

